# Kräuterkunde mit Cata



## Astrid-okt (28. September 2010)

Hallo Community,

ein Freund hat mir gerade berichtet, dass in der Beta der KK Buff Lebensblut (Selbstheilung über 5 Sekunden) wegfällt.
Statt dessen bekommt der KKler dafür einen 20 sekündigen Hastebuff.

Nur für mein Bärchen ist das wirklich die schlimmste Änderung die kommen konnte :-(
Jetzt muss ich mir noch vor Cata überlegen was ich mit meinen Berufen KK und Alchi anstelle, da KK für mich nun vollkommen unbrauchbar ist!

Hab mir schon überlegt mit einem Twink Kürschnerei zu erlernen und neben Alchimie Lederverarbeitung zu machen. Aber wo bekomme ich dann in Cata die Mats für beide Berufe her?
Der Freund ist ebenfalls KK also von ihm könnte ich noch die Kräuter beziehen aber beim Leder wird es eng. Entweder ich levele den Twink sofort nach oder ich muss das Leder für viel Gold aus dem AH beziehen.

Wem geht es Ähnlich wie mir und weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück? Was würdet ihr tun?

Danke im Voraus für die Ratschläge.

Gruß
Astrid-okt


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. September 2010)

Also für mich würde sich da net wirklich viel ändern - ich nutz Lebensblut eher selten, von Haste hätte ich deutlich mehr...
Muss der Heiler in Inzen eben bissel mehr tun und man selber beim leveln aufpassen, nicht 10 Mobs auf einmal zu pullen... Gibt ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten, sich zu heilen als übers Lebensblut..

Fazit - ich würde KK nur deswegen sicherlich nicht verlernen - grade als Alchi net - Kräuter im AH sind teuer und mein Gold mach ich, wenn überhaupt nur über Kräuterverkauf - warum sollte ich da also dann was verlernen, nur weil ich mich selber nimmer heilen kann?

Ausserdem werden ja auch net alle sachen aus der Beta in die endgültige Version übernommen - ich würd einfach noch warten, umlernen kannst auch bei cata noch...


----------



## Astrid-okt (28. September 2010)

Hallo Dark Lady,

erstmal danke für die Antwort. 
Da ich aber sehr gerne raiden gehe möchte ich natürlich alles aus dem Char raus holen. Dazu zählt natürlich auch die Berufswahl.
Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen es ist jetzt auch nicht optimal, aber mit Cata wird dann KK für Tanks vollkommen nutzlos.
Es führt leider kein weg dran vorbei, KK muss weg ;o(


----------



## Deathloc (28. September 2010)

Hallo Astrid,
für mich spielt die Berufswahl in WoW eine ebenso große Rolle. Ich selbst bin Alchemist und Gobliningenieur und froh darüber, dass ich vor einiger Zeit Kräuterkunde zugunsten eines weiteren Craftingberufes verlernt habe.
Du solltest dir immer die Frage stellen, woher du deine Mats beziehst. Am einfachsten ist es natürlich mit einem Twink. Mein Twink verfügt über Bergbau und Kräuterkunde. Mit ihm farme ich die Mats für meine beiden Craftingberufe. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach die einzig effektive Möglichkeit. Günstiger kommst du an deine Ausgangsstoffe nicht heran.


----------



## Astrid-okt (28. September 2010)

ja so werde ich das wohl tun müssen. Ich habe einenen weiteren Char auf 80 (Schneider und VZ 450). Mit ihm werde ich wohl neue Berufe (BB, KK) erlernen müssen.

Um meinem Main dann mit den Cata Rohstoffen beliefern zu können muss aber der ja dann auch gelevelt werden. Und ich muss zugeben, ich bin extrem levelfaul^^


----------



## Vorocht (28. September 2010)

Astrid-okt schrieb:


> Nur für mein Bärchen ist das wirklich die schlimmste Änderung die kommen konnte :-(




Dann lern halt Bergbau... vorausgesetzt es gibt immer noch nen Ausdauerbuff.


----------



## Izara (1. Oktober 2010)

Astrid-okt schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ein Freund hat mir gerade berichtet, dass in der Beta der KK Buff Lebensblut (Selbstheilung über 5 Sekunden) wegfällt.
> Statt dessen bekommt der KKler dafür einen 20 sekündigen Hastebuff.
> ...


Na toll  Jetzt, wo ich KK verlernt hab, bekommt man damit nen Haste-Buff xD Wär dann ja doch irgendwie nützlich für meinen Hexer gewesen *seufz*



Das einzige, was ich sagen kann: Wenn du keinen Kürschner hast, ist Lederverarbeitung das Schmerzvollste für deinen Goldbeutel, was du dir antun kannst!!    So ist meine Erfahrung und ich würde mir nie nie nie wieder einen Lederverarbeiter hochskillen. Niemals! Was da an Mats draufging, um von 350 auf 450 zu skillen - unglaublich -.- Ähnlich wie Schmiedekunst. Nur dass ich da das Gefühl hab, dass sich die hohe Mats-Zahl durchzieht - von 1-450 *lach*


Dps-technisch geben sich alle Berufe nicht viel. Schau einfach, was dir generell (also allen Chars zusammen) was bringt und mach das. Ich hab z.B. mit meinem DK VZ und Schneider ^^ Wollte einfach mal einen Char, der nen Teppich als Reittier hat. Tut mir nicht wirklich weh, nur dass ich vllt weniger Life hab (als ein Juwe oder Schmied ^^ mir egal  ich tank auch so gut genug). Mit meinem Jäger hab ich Lederverarbeitung und KK (habs mit dem Hexer verlernt) und es ist leicht blöd gewesen, da man ständig KK aktiv halten muss, statt Wildtiere oder ähnliches auf der Karte zu sehen -.- auch egal.. Kannst in Raids ja ausschalten (außer in Ulduar *grins* ). Mein Heal/Retri Pala hat BB und Kürschner (mehr Krit, mehr Life, weil ich früher mal mit ihm tanken wollte, dann aber doch zum Heal tendierte). Da ich sowohl BB, Kürschner als auch KK brauche, werd ich einen Teufel tun und daraus verarbeitende Berufe machen O.o Wen jucken die paar Dps (sind nicht mal im 3stelligen Bereich) oder die paar Life etc? Man muss es mit der Perfektion ja nicht gleich übertreiben ^^ Meinem Hexer hatte ich damals mal Alchi hochgeskillt - also beim Leveln. Fand Blümchenpflücken irgendwie toll und was passte dazu am besten wenn nicht Alchi ^^ KK hab ich dann ja verlernt, weil ich unbedingt nen Juwe brauchte (die damals horrenden Preise für Steine konnte ich irgendwann nicht mehr für alle Twinks aufbringen, also selbst einen geskillt). Auch wenn der Verlust fürs Hochskillen von 1 auf 450 in nur 3 h noch nicht wieder drin ist, hat es sich auf lange Sicht hoffentlich gelohnt.


----------



## SirSky (31. Oktober 2010)

hi,

also bei mir ist nach wie vor Heilung mit Lebensblut möglich, wurde anscheinend nur etwas reduziert und um Haste ergänzt.
Im Rang 2 sind es etwa 51-80 heilung alle paar Sekunden. Ich werde da ich die Kräuterkunde für meinen Alchi brauche auch bei
Kräuterkunde bleiben und den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gerne mitnehmen.


----------

